# Can One Clean/polish Nickel Finishes Without Dulling/scuffing?



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2016)

thanks... couldn't really find anything using search.


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 18, 2016)

Have you tried Mothers Polish?


----------



## bricycle (Feb 18, 2016)

no, might that work? what kind of cloth?


----------



## jmastuff (Feb 18, 2016)

call a chrome shop, they nickel before chroming, I just bought a rickman café motorcycle with a nickel plated frame and the guy I talked said to wash it with dawn dish soap and polish with a small buffing wheel with non abrasive polish...he told me the nickel is very hard but very thin and you don't want to break thru the finish


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Feb 19, 2016)

bricycle said:


> no, might that work? what kind of cloth?



Yes, and if you can find it, mothers billet polish with a micro fiber cloth.


----------



## shawn57187 (Feb 22, 2016)

I've used Blue Magic... works great!


----------



## rocketman (Feb 26, 2016)

"FLITZ"  google about it and if its not local for you, Ebay buy it. it can lead to blinding results....


----------



## bricycle (Aug 27, 2018)

thanks folks


----------

